# What do I do if someone anchors too close?



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

I woke up to find a new boat anchored next to me and they anchored right next to me. They hit and scratched (small) the side of my boat and hit the stanchions and bent them and broke the sealant at the base. I've put my dinghy in between us and have been fending for the last two hours. It came inches away from tearing my outboard off. 

What do I do when they come back?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Ouch.
Yeah, I'd be having a "That's your boat, this is my boat, this is what your boat did to my boat, now we need to discuss how we make this right." conversation.

Having said that, did you notice they were too close when they anchored, or did their anchor drag?


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

I was still asleep when they got here. He just it back and asked how many feet I had out. I told him 160. He said well that's alot, I told him that just 3:1. He doesn't seem to care.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Take pictures if you can. Make sure you get their registration number in the picture.

Make sure that it wasn't _your_ anchor that dragged, too. Do you make a visual fix when you anchor to determine if you're drifting?


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

I've been here a long time. I've been taking visual fixes everyday. I have two witnesses. He reanchored but didn't address the fact he hit me. Is it worth me making an issue?


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

I would not wait for anyone to return but would call LE and get a report filed. Do you set your GPS on anchor drag alarm? That would be your proof of your position as it records your boat's track movements over time.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

No GPS on. It's a handheld so I don't leave it on. The best proof I have is neighbors that have seen me here in the same spot. Should I make an issue or let it go? He turned his back on me when I said he scratched the boat and then reanchored.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

If it was me, and it would cost major $$ to repair, I would find out what documentation my insurance company requires to file a claim. If it's something that I can fix in an hour on my own, I'd let it go.

If the other boater knows about the damage he did, regardless of whether he ignored it, there's not much you can do about that attitude.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Sounds like there's considerable damage to your boat. Can't tell you what to do but if it were me, I'd report it and get LE approach the other captain to complete the report, get his insurance Co. to follow up and make a claim if you choose to do so. Don't get in a argument, just get the info. and documentation you may need.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh my gosh. He ignored me. Now he's out with a buffer buffing his boat.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Can you post pictures. Id call a LEO and get a report. Do you have his information. I would also get statements from those anchored close.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

3:1 is a little short scoped- are you SURE you didn't move?
3;1 is fine for a lunch hook, but overnight, when not keeping a regular anchor watch?
Too short.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

They are not top quality pictures. I was too busy fending to get anything too good.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Owww.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

One more


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

I'd call the USCG or water police, get the other boat's insurance info and proceed exactly as you would in an auto crash. Get a quote on proper repairs by a quality yard and contact your insurer to handle everything. That's what you pay them for.
Good luck.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Take pictures of him buffing his boat.


----------



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

I would for sure call USCG or LEO and get a report filed, it's really BS, not that he hit your boat (things happen) but his attitude is completely unacceptable...


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Play Megadeath at a high volume and walk the decks naked


----------



## 34crealock (Dec 30, 2012)

Not shocking that it's a power boat.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

bljones said:


> 3:1 is a little short scoped- are you SURE you didn't move?
> 3;1 is fine for a lunch hook, but overnight, when not keeping a regular anchor watch?
> Too short.


3:1 is all you can do here. I have a storm sized anchor and a boat length if chain. It holds like a concrete block

He anchored right next to me. I think he only had 1.5:1.


----------



## Advocate777 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm a lawyer.
You gotta document both the damage as well as your claim of who caused it.
To do both take pictures, and all the appropriate authorities to make a report. The report and the pictures (your testimony and your evidence) is all you need to prevail. Ask the friend who saw where you anchored to be on hand when you give your report---make sure the authorities write down what your friend tells them also.
If you dont do both...its just his word against yours.
But if you do both...you will get the money you will need to fix your boat.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

What Advocate said x100!!!

I'd be wild if somebody got that close to my boat, are you kidding me ?

Who should you call ? Call EVERYBODY!


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd wait until it gets dark, pull up my anchor, fling a molotov into his cockpit and slip quietly away. At least that's what I'd like to do.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

+ 1 on getting a signed Witness statement. I wouldn't delay on that.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

northoceanbeach said:


> 3:1 is all you can do here. I have a storm sized anchor and a boat length if chain. It holds like a concrete block
> 
> He anchored right next to me. I think he only had 1.5:1.


I don't care what you got, anchor-wise - scope is scope and 3:1 is too short.

Go after the guy for damages, bec ause he was clerarly shorter and tighter than you, but you ARE running too short.
A concrete block drags when pulled by a 3000 lb boat on the tide.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

This is a prime example of why our GPS is ALWAYS making cookie trails when we are anchored.

I would personally make a video of this clowns habits and post them on YouTube for the world to see just who to watch out for. Oh and yes do report this to the authorities and document, document, document with pictures, video etc. etc...


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

What a drag... Bummer. I'd be talking to him real quick and get some cash now.....


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

T37Chef said:


> Play Megadeath at a high volume and walk the decks naked


I don't understand. How would acting normally have any impact on him?


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Errr why didn't you move?

Imho you are at least 50% to blame. Maybe/propably more. 

If the boat anchored and you saw it was too close before it hit you then you had the option of moving. If you chose not to move and there was nobody aboard the mobo then you are mostly to blame for the damage.

Yes you were there first but the doctrine of a reasonable man applies'. You could have mitigated or prevented the damage.

I am in my 11th year as a liveaboard cruiser almost all of it spent on the hook. I have moved several times to avoid being hit. And yes it was mostly some numpty on a mobo who either did the 2 to 1 trick or had an undersize anchor, some times both. 

However the most memorable one was in Nassau and was the subject of some quite involved litigation. A fair size mobo arrived and anchored. He let out plenty of scope say 15 to 1 rope of course and settled back into a hole amongst other anchored boats before going ashore. Now those of you who know Nassau know it has a strong reversing tidal current that runs through the anchorage. The pilot guides all mention it and the need to anchor 'Bahamian moor style' which is two anchors set at 180 degrees, inline with the currents. All the other boats were on Bahamian moors. The tide changed and the current reversed with a fair breeze blowing at 90 degrees. What ensued can best be described as boat pinball. I was on the edge of his swinging circle and was able to shorten one anchor chain and lengthen the other to move out of range.


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

TQA said:


> Errr why didn't you move?
> 
> Imho you are at least 50% to blame. Maybe/propably more.


I don't think that's fair.

The OP clearly stated that he/she was ASLEEP when the boat anchored near him/her.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

TQA said:


> Errr why didn't you move?
> 
> Imho you are at least 50% to blame. Maybe/propably more.
> 
> ...


I don't see this either. Knowing the person anchored poorly and then left the boat unattended a prudent person would move away, but that means you have to monitor all the actions of the idiot Motor Boater. While it makes sense to monitor those around you but having to stay awake and in the cockpit 24/7 to do it is not a reasonable expectation.

Getting mugged by walking in the wrong neighborhood does not make the victim 50% responsible for the crime.

Even if your GPS is handheld it still makes sense to use the anchoring alarm. I know my new handheld has this feature. You should be able to run it off the house battery or recharge AAs off the house battery. This time it was the MOBOs fault the next time it could be yours or your boat on the beach if your anchor drags.

In the mean time take photos, get witness statements. You should get a photo of his boat that shows the boat name and the side of the boat that you can see in the pictures of it rubbing up against yours.

Does the coast guard or LEO show up to take fender bender reports?


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah. I think I said I woke up to see a boat anchored right next to me about four feet away and closing. I was on the deck with my arms pushing in a second and that's the only reason the damage was minor. Then I spent two hours fending, at which time if I stopped fending we would have hit again. So I couldn't really get out of there because I had to keep the boat off.

TQA I guess this guy was using that tactic. Throw your anchor on top of someone else while they are sleeping, then head into town without any sort of anchor watch, and if you hit anybody it is their fault and they have to move. Maybe everybody should do that, it's a good way to get the best spot when you show up to a popular place on the years busiest holiday. 

It wasn't my fault. When I went to sleep there wasn't a boat for 100 yards and that closest boat is my friend. 

Even if I could have moved where am I going to go? It's the fourth. The marina is overflowing. The anchorage is jammed packed. Thats why this yahoo anchored next to me. 

3:1 scope is sufficient in this anchorage. Even the well respected wagoners cruising guide says so. I can't very well let out 400 feet and take up the entire bay here.


----------



## Morild (Mar 31, 2013)

northoceanbeach said:


> It wasn't my fault. When I went to sleep there wasn't a boat for 100 yards and that closest boat is my friend.


It was absolutely NOT your fault, and all this talk about it being your fault, and you should just have moved, makes me a little angry .
I see a lot of that, and it just makes an idiot like him think that his behaviour is perfectly all right, and he will continue with his dangerous affairs.

No, stand up for what is right, and let them know. It is the the only way to perhaps change something, don't just walk away and silently accept their behaviour.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

This is a good example of why one should stay away from popular anchorages on holidays. ALL the idiots are out. Seeing some dumb pyrotechnics is not worth playing bumper-boats.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

northoceanbeach said:


> Yeah. I think I said I woke up to see a boat anchored right next to me about four feet away and closing. I was on the deck with my arms pushing in a second and that's the only reason the damage was minor. Then I spent two hours fending, at which time if I stopped fending we would have hit again. So I couldn't really get out of there because I had to keep the boat off.
> 
> TQA I guess this guy was using that tactic. Throw your anchor on top of someone else while they are sleeping, then head into town without any sort of anchor watch, and if you hit anybody it is their fault and they have to move. Maybe everybody should do that, it's a good way to get the best spot when you show up to a popular place on the years busiest holiday.
> 
> ...


I agree that waking up to find someone about to hit you is not good.

However I do stand by what I said, I think you are partly to blame for not moving. Other posters here clearly have alternative views.

Was there nobody else around that could have helped? I guess I am used to being around places where the cruisers help each other out. Someone in your predicament would have soon have had several people in dinks poling up to help you even if you were not able to put out a call for help on the VHF.

In a similar situation I have let out more rode to drop back behind the culprit before moving. To avoid colliding while pulling up the anchor I dropped a kedge at an angle. I was single handed at the time and without an anchor remote so the kedge was the easy option.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

TQA: If you are single handed and an anchor boat is actively being blown into yours you would really allow the damage to take place while you raise anchor and get away? It's not like you can both fend and deal with the anchor at the same time.

Had the boat been spotted when 20' away and there was time to spare that would be one thing.

northoceanbeach: Let us know how it goes. I agree with the general advice of documenting and filing a complaint with the police and his insurance. Hopefully you have insurance who will fight for your side.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

smurphny said:


> I would not wait for anyone to return but would call LE and get a report filed. Do you set your GPS on anchor drag alarm? That would be your proof of your position as it records your boat's track movements over time.


My state actually requires damage of a certain amount between boats to be reported to our marine police.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

TQA said:


> However I do stand by what I said, I think you are partly to blame for not moving. Other posters here clearly have alternative views.


I believe NOB is fairly new to sailing or cruising. To expect the same level of expertise as you is unreasonable. I am sure given the option to do something other than "let" the power boat beat up his home for the week, month or however long he is cruising, he would have done so. Hell, his first instinct is to even hold this guy accountable. I'd have called my lawyer, put on a neck brace and been shopping for a Ranger 26 by now, if I was in his shoes.

I consider myself an experienced sailor, but have think I have only anchored once in my life that I can remember. One of the reasons I am here is to learn from the experience of others like yourself or from NOB who is out there learning via trial by fire, so when a MOBO tries to ruin my home I know my out. It's good to learn from your own mistakes even better to learn from other's mistakes.



TQA said:


> I was single handed at the time and without an anchor remote so the kedge was the easy option.


Whats an anchor remote?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

5 blasts on the air horn in the middle of the night every few minutes would get the attention from others and gain the witnesses you needed! Nothing is more irritating then air horns in an anchorage!


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

> Whats an anchor remote?


Something that allows you to raise the anchor from the helm. It can be a switch on a long lead or now a days wireless remotes are more common.

In a situation like the one suffered by the OP starting the engine and using that with rudder to nudge away from the MOBO works but if you have to go up front to retrieve the anchor it makes things worse as you pendulum back. You need to keep manouvering clear as the anchor comes up.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

TQA said:


> Something that allows you to raise the anchor from the helm. It can be a switch on a long lead or now a days wireless remotes are more common.


Yup, straight from the Sea-Ray School of Pushbutton Seamanship, undoubtedly the technique employed by the guy in dropping his hook to begin with... (grin)



TQA said:


> In a situation like the one suffered by the OP starting the engine and using that with rudder to nudge away from the MOBO works but if you have to go up front to retrieve the anchor it makes things worse as you pendulum back. You need to keep manouvering clear as the anchor comes up.


Often is such a situation, the best tactic would be to simply let out more scope, prior to to dropping the rode completely - after buoying the end, naturally, with a few fenders, or whatever - letting it all float free and clear, then returning to retrieve your gear... Whenever one drops the hook anywhere, one should always be prepared for such an eventuality, it can often offer your best chance of making a quick escape from a dicey situation, and a primary rationale why any cruising boat should always have 2 anchors with independent rodes at the ready... If I'm anchored in a tight spot with other boats around, waiting for a frontal passage or a line of strong thunderstorms to move through, I will definitely be prepared to cast the rode free should should someone upwind begin to drag down upon me... It should always be one of the FIRST things one might consider doing in such a situation, IMHO...


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

TQA said:


> Something that allows you to raise the anchor from the helm. It can be a switch on a long lead or now a days wireless remotes are more common.


So Like a remote operated windlass?

I got a new plan of attack for NOB. You can claim his boat had dragged anchor and was adrift. Your boats actions saved it from being dragged ashore and becoming a total loss.

Enjoy your new powerboat.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

Haha. I like that. I've got the paperwork from the sheriff. Is tere anything I can do now that the boater has left the area? If I file the report today will the track him down?


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

I'd contact the authorities and report your new boat stolen.

So you did get a Sheriff's report? How about a statement or the contact information from the neighbors? I would contact your insurance company. They should track this guy down so they don't have to pay to repair your boat.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

I dont have an insurance company.

I have two witness statements.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Its up to you then to track him down and take him to court then.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

I shouldn't bother. Damage was minor. I don't want to bring the world of courts and lawyers and bs into the boating world. His biggest crime was brig a dick. If I be a dick in return the water will turn into land. Ill spend my time sailing instead of getting vengeance. 

Thanks or all the help. In the future if I'm in a worse situation, now I know what to do.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

northoceanbeach said:


> I shouldn't bother. Damage was minor. I don't want to bring the world of courts and lawyers and bs into the boating world. His biggest crime was brig a dick.


His being a dick is the reason to take him to court. If he was just a poor mariner but was nice and apologetic about it, I would probably just fix it myself but the fact he hits your boat and does not apologize or offer to repair it, means he is a bad person as well as a bad mariner. He brings a power buffer with him while cruising? Maybe he drags anchor each night and has to buff off the evidence each morning.

Taking him to court may cause his insurance to go up or the company to make him take some lessons. Holding him accountable would be doing a service to your fellow sailors. I would at least get an estimate for your repairs from a marina and send it to him, to see what happens.


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

You can get a written estimate, track him down, and bring him to small claims court. Photos of the damage, the estimate, police report, and a couple of affidavits should give you enough to win the case.

Worst case you are out $25 or so and really screwed up this guys day, best case you get a couple of grand to fix what he broke. You also get all of his contact info to post on the web...LOL


----------



## Jd1 (Aug 16, 2011)

You indicate bent stanchions - that usually adds up very very quickly. As far as I know you can't just un-bend stainless pipe like that unless it was very very minor. There is nothing more annoying then seeing old damage that you could have done something about but were too lazy. It's like living the event over every time you see the damage.
I had some minor gel coat fixes done during a recent haulout - about half a dozend minor dings. Cost me $800 and the work was very poorly done. 
Combine those two plus the attitude of the guy (especially the attitude) and go after him. If he decides not to show for small claims court you will win a default judgement for your costs (you will need to show invoices from the yard that did the repairs - no self fix). Unfortunately, if your court system is similar to the Canadian system, a judgement in your favour is far from money in the pocket. The one case I was involved with to the tune of about $1200 or so (that was like 15 years ago or so) was a money looser for me but it was never an issue about the money but rather the attitude/principle. It felt good to let the other person know that behaviour has consequences. Just imagine the world if everybody would just roll over and say 'too much effort' ....


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Another vote for pictures, police report, YARD ESTIMATE for total repair of the damage, and if you have insurance, let the insurer pursue the action against him. Make it clear that you were legally anchored and asleep and woke up to find his vessel had struck yours and damaged it.

Doublecheck any anchorage regulations for where you were, i.e. in the Northeast US there are formal anchorages where you may be required to keep an anchor watch, and you'd have a harder time explaining things if you were in violation of something like that.

But without the pictures and the police report, it becomes "he says she says" and you'll just be screwed. I think when you price out some deck damage and stanchions, you'll see why you want to pursue this. 

There is no reason, NO REASON, whether you had a 1:1 scope or a 1:10 scope, to excuse a boat from being abandoned (anchored uncrewed) in a manner that allowed it to hit another boat. As the newest arrival, it is 100% their responsibility to make Real Damn Sure they don't hit anything.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

northoceanbeach said:


> I shouldn't bother. Damage was minor. I don't want to bring the world of courts and lawyers and bs into the boating world. His biggest crime was brig a dick. If I be a dick in return the water will turn into land. Ill spend my time sailing instead of getting vengeance.
> 
> Thanks or all the help. In the future if I'm in a worse situation, now I know what to do.


That doesn't make sense as he will do it again to someone else. Can you post pictures of the damage?


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

How about post pictures of his boat, so other sailnetters know to avoid him and his boat.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

I found a video of him pulling into harbor tonight.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol. My friend here has been yelling

"Get judge, your anchor scratched my dinghy all day"


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

If it bent the stanchions AND the stanchion bases enough to lift them from the deck (the only way the sealant under them would move) then it probably also partly tore the mounting bolts through the underside of the deck. That's now a question of structural damage and water incursion to come, so the $200 or so to replace anbd recaulk two stanchions right now may be only a fraction of the damage.

And then next time when you DO lose your outboard and the damage is a fast thousand dollars out of pocket...remember, you let him walk away this time, and that's just going to encourage him and reinforce his view that YOU caused all this damage.

Dude needs an attitude adjustment, and there are folks like the insurers who will do that for you if you pick up the phone and fill out a paper.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

But I don't have insurance. It's ok. It's a scratch. It happens. I just try to be so careful with my seamanship and boat maintenance that it was disrespectful. 

I regret not having done something at the time but i feel it's too late.


----------



## Jd1 (Aug 16, 2011)

northoceanbeach said:


> I regret not having done something at the time but i feel it's too late.


It makes no difference if you have insurance or not, it will just take a bit more effort.
You have a police report and witnesses, it's not too late!


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Spend a few bucks on one of these and hope you spot him out on the water some day


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

as i am female and trawlers park wa too close to my boat--actually only one trawler, 3 times...first one i ignored, second i mentioned, THIRD time, same guy---i used my vhf to label him a stalker and he left the zihuatenejo bay ignominiously......mortified with many witnesses....
what can a guy do to make this kind of removal a fairly easy task....also--try waking up in the dark to make anchor watch checks--you may not miss the intruder into your space the next time, if you do--is one reason to always do periodic eyeball examinations of ones new neighbor hood, especially on holiday weekends in us of a....


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

While at anchor a week ago, a guy dropped a 100 lb mushroom anchor and mooring setup 20 feet from my anchor. That was according to witnesses -- members of the New England Cruising Society (?). I was not there at the time. Granted, I had 70 feet of chain out in 10 feet of water, but with a 50 foot boat, the guy is just plain dumb.

I don't think he was being malicious. I met him a couple days before. I actually think he's just plain dumb!

Proir to him showing up with his boat, I moved our boat, figuring that a wind shift could make for a bit of a tangle.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

PaulinVictoria said:


> Spend a few bucks on one of these and hope you spot him out on the water some day


I was thinking Claymore Fenders!

Down


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

I wish I were there....I kind of like confronting A-holes!


----------



## Kalina-Lona (May 31, 2012)

What a shame! There are many things everyone would suggest you do and some are harsh. I don't know exactly how I'd react, probably confront them right away if I was sure it was their fault.
The lawyer who wrote to you and advised the right course of action is the right way to go. We all know "road rage" now we have to deal with "water rage", give me a break.
Why can't people just act nice, mind their business and have a pleasant day!
Good luck and sorry this happened to you.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Bene505 said:


> While at anchor a week ago, a guy dropped a 100 lb mushroom anchor and mooring setup 20 feet from my anchor. That was according to witnesses -- members of the New England Cruising Society (?). I was not there at the time. Granted, I had 70 feet of chain out in 10 feet of water, but with a 50 foot boat, the guy is just plain dumb.
> 
> I don't think he was being malicious. I met him a couple days before. I actually think he's just plain dumb!
> 
> ...


I can empathize. I had a similar situation about 8 years ago.


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

It got worse. Some people anchored by my friend and he was sitting on his oat and told them they were too close. Thy said they were from here and knew what they were doing. As they took the dinghy in they said to us

"It's good anchorage on the other side of the bay"

Why they told is this I don't know. I think they thought thy had more rights to be there, anyways in the morning the boats start bumping so my friend gets in his dinghy and pushes their boat away and then goes back to sleep. When the other peoe get back the boats are bumping so the guy stands on his deck blowing his air horn. My friend wakes up and the guy and his wife start screaming at him how he must have moved, they weren't this close close before. The guy starts pulling up his anchor and it is under my friends and starts pulling his anchor up and bringing the boats together. They are yelling and telling him he must have moved and to pull his anchor and leave. Crazy fourth.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Dropped a mooring? In what location, in what state? Not that it matters now, but usually dropping a mooring without the express permission of the bottom owner or the local government is a good way to get a discount ticket to the Policeman's Ball.

No, really, when you see an idiot? You're allowed to drop a dime on them, and let some civil servant explain the rest to them. Contrary to popular opinion, "You CAN fix stupid!"


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

northoceanbeach said:


> It got worse. Some people anchored by my friend and he was sitting on his oat and told them they were too close. Thy said they were from here and knew what they were doing. As they took the dinghy in they said to us
> 
> "It's good anchorage on the other side of the bay"
> 
> Why they told is this I don't know. I think they thought thy had more rights to be there, anyways in the morning the boats start bumping so my friend gets in his dinghy and pushes their boat away and then goes back to sleep. When the other peoe get back the boats are bumping so the guy stands on his deck blowing his air horn. My friend wakes up and the guy and his wife start screaming at him how he must have moved, they weren't this close close before. The guy starts pulling up his anchor and it is under my friends and starts pulling his anchor up and bringing the boats together. They are yelling and telling him he must have moved and to pull his anchor and leave. Crazy fourth.


No matter how assholic these people may have been, your friend certainly bears some of the responsibility in this instance...

He awakened to the boats making contact, merely pushes them apart, and then _goes back to sleep???"_ Seriously?

Sometimes, no matter if you were anchored first, or whatever, the most seamanlike thing to do is simply re-anchor at a safe distance from anyone who may present a threat to your boat...


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

Wether is anchoring to close or an annoying generator, we encounter this problem regularly. I've just accepted the world is full of morons that either don't care about anyone else or don't know any better. I don't go to busy harbors any more and just move when an idiot shows up. Not worth the agrivation.
Jim


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

I think I'm learning not to anchor in Friday Harbor near you! Why not go to Fisherman's Bay on Lopez? It's a nicer island anyway...


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

Lol. Funny you should say that! I went there two days ago! But friday harbor is more fun. It just got really crowded on the 4th. Whoa whoa whoa. Lopez over San Juan, its not even close. San Juan by a long shot. Fishermans is good but these summer southerlies funnel straight in there. It was blowing 15-20 yesterday afternoon stronger in the bay than once I got out. I put a reef I nbefore I left but it wasn't needed. 

Did I tell you about the day before someone came and laid their 200 feet of chain on top of my anchor and then swung around me pulling up my anchor? I came back and the guy was on his boat and waved me over. He was actually really nice by the way. He said he snagged my anchor and every time he tried to retrieve his he pulled our boats together. So he was waiting for me to come back and I fended the boats apart as he pulled up his anchor. I had to untie my bitter end and walk on his bow and untwist my rode. Then he reanchored elsewhere. 

Don't come near me.


----------



## THEFRENCHA (Jan 26, 2003)

A couple years ago
Boat came and anchored to close for safety...then started the gasoline generator...kids yelling and screaming ...so without a word I started fishing from my deck...naked.
They moved fast...go figure!


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

THEFRENCHA said:


> A couple years ago
> Boat came and anchored to close for safety...then started the gasoline generator...kids yelling and screaming ...so without a word I started fishing from my deck...naked.
> They moved fast...go figure!


Asymmetrical warfare. It works!


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Fishing naked. Gotta remember that next time I can't find the POLKA MUSIC.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

hellosailor said:


> Fishing naked. Gotta remember that next time I can't find the POLKA MUSIC.


Naked Polka dancing, that might work!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

The visions in my head may cause me to lose my lunch after thinking abut Naked Polka Dancing


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I just turn my 2,000,000 candlepower searchlight on them


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

chef2sail said:


> I just turn my 2,000,000 candlepower searchlight on them


:laugher

Now that was funny!


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

This has been a very informative thread to read regarding anchor etiquette. I would guess that there are many like me here who only day sail and race, but do, on occasion, cruise. Since I virtually never need to anchor because I generally stick to harbors, I have never even read about the subject. What are the general rules of thumb when it comes to anchoring in, say, a protected anchorage? How much chain/rode is necessary for a 30' boat, and so on. If there is a thread already outlining this, please link it. I never knew any of these rules, so that would put me in the dumb category. I have anchored, but there was only one boat nearby.


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

> Naked Polka dancing....


Pass Brain Bleach, please!


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

THEFRENCHA said:


> A couple years ago
> Boat came and anchored to close for safety...then started the gasoline generator...kids yelling and screaming ...so without a word I started fishing from my deck...naked.
> They moved fast...go figure!


I like this technique, but would be concerned of having to register as a sex offender if the neighbor decided to call LEO instead of move. How far offshore to I have to be to legally flash the neighbor's kids?


----------



## AKscooter (Jan 18, 2009)

If all else fails, just fart loudly in their general direction!


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't cruise so I don't have a horse in this race but I do have lots of music in my iPod that would work to repel a family that anchored too close.


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Maybe I've been lucky. The one time someone was dropping the hook too close and thought they were fine I proceeded to obviously video them in the process of anchoring. Next I asked them to please face the camera so that when my insurance carrier goes after them for the damage their boat will cause by anchoring too close, there won't be any doubt as to which vessel was anchored first or who the Capt was. They went below for a few minutes, came out and motioned that I was "number one" before picking up their anchor and leaving the bay. Persons on another boat that also verbalized their displeasure during the anchoring fiasco applauded a little too zealously as the offending vessel departed.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

I have to say that I love the stern tie anchoring that I'm finding in BC. It solves a lot of these problems because boats stay in place. I wish it were the norm in WA, but it's not really compatible with our private waterfront.

I personally prefer the culture on Lopez to San Juan Island. Everything is a little slower and more laid back, the scenery is better (Shark Reef Park and Spencer Spit being my two examples) and there are a lot fewer tourists in the village, because the village isn't right next to the ferry terminal. The new grocery store on Lopez is quite good too.


----------



## Neosec (Jun 25, 2013)

Funny thing that some humans have a need to be so close. Not anchoring but another story of a deserted beach at one of the Greek isles. After putting down the beach towels to soak up the sun another couple showed up. Despite having a mile of empty beach they came right up and sat next to us. ???


----------

